# Halfords 3 for 2



## Rupert (Nov 20, 2006)

Just a note of caution to those taking up this offer (which is still running BTW). I bought the following:

1) Megs 3 pack of microfibres, x 3 @ 12.99
2) Megs shampoo @ 14.99 + Megs Wheel cleaner x 2 @ 7.49
3) Megs applicators x 3 @ 3.99

As you can see I had grouped my purchases in threes and I was expecting the discount to be 12.99+7.49+3.99=*£24.47*, BUT instead the checkout only took off the three cheapest from the WHOLE ORDER (3.99x3=*£11.97*). 

Not wanting to be overcharged by £12.50, I made the checkout girl put through three seperate transactions :thumb:


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

I had the same thing happen Definatly that is the way to do it seperate lots of 3


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Things seem to be flying off the shelves at Halfords with all these 3 for 2 offers they're having. There was hardly anything on the AG/Megs shelves when I went on in Saturday!

Maybe they're starting to realise that the normal prices are a bit high.


----------



## Rupert (Nov 20, 2006)

SteveyG said:


> Maybe they're starting to realise that the normal prices are a bit high.


For example, over $30 for HALF a US Gallon of the gold class shampoo. 
In the US they pay $11.90 for a full gallon!

So, 
US price $11.90 for US gallon
UK price $60 for US gallon.


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

:devil: welcome to rip off Britain.


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

I need a few bits from Halfords, but after pay day in a fe weeks.

Anyone know when the 3 for 2 deal ends?


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

I had mf GF go thorough the ceckout with the smaller value items. You have to watch them


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

hawkpie said:


> I need a few bits from Halfords, but after pay day in a fe weeks.
> 
> Anyone know when the 3 for 2 deal ends?


Supposed to be the 26/4, but the guy said another promo is starting in May, ( prolly BOGOF, as everyone would have already spent :evil: )


----------



## wywywywy (Sep 11, 2006)

I was told it finishes on 4th May.


----------



## Mochacho (Apr 22, 2007)

Hope it has'nt ended yet, i was planing on visiting my local halfrauds today..


----------



## poppasmurf (Apr 27, 2007)

never stepped foot in halfords yet as no need for mats with a bump metal panel or a golf ball for a gear knob

local guys always better cheaper more personal and helpful


----------



## point blank (Dec 4, 2006)

poppasmurf said:


> *never stepped foot in halfords yet *as no need for mats with a bump metal panel or a golf ball for a gear knob
> 
> *local guys always better cheaper more personal and helpful*


And you know this without ever going there


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

point blank said:


> And you know this without ever going there


heh heh excellent point


----------



## ironfist (Apr 27, 2007)

I just went for 3 items at the same price. it is a bargain then.


----------



## bpsmith (Jul 21, 2006)

Whats wrong with a Golf Ball gear know? They used to come free with every Golf bought direct from VW!?!


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

I was told it was going to be a summer promotion like how they have a winter promotion on stuff for the car in the winter.


----------



## Seano (Feb 24, 2007)

hawkpie said:


> I need a few bits from Halfords, but after pay day in a fe weeks.
> 
> Anyone know when the 3 for 2 deal ends?


End of the month mate......:wall:

Sean.


----------



## cosmos (Jan 19, 2006)

poppasmurf said:


> never stepped foot in halfords yet as no need for mats with a bump metal panel or a golf ball for a gear knob
> 
> local guys always better cheaper more personal and helpful


Halfrauds has it's place on a sunday afternoon, when just having broken something while doing a bit of work on your motor, they are the only place open.

And you gotta be in work in the morning!

I also like haggling over the still overpriced 'reduced' items that are normally hidden from the view of the punters entering the door. It's not that I really need the bits I'm haggling over, I just like the reactions of the normally very young staff when challenged with such a request - they don't know what to do!! :evil:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

cosmos said:


> Halfrauds has it's place on a sunday afternoon, when just having broken something while doing a bit of work on your motor, they are the only place open.
> 
> And you gotta be in work in the morning!
> 
> I also like haggling over the still overpriced 'reduced' items that are normally hidden from the view of the punters entering the door. It's not that I really need the bits I'm haggling over, I just like the reactions of the normally very young staff when challenged with such a request - they don't know what to do!! :evil:


Come to Mansfield, we'll take care of you :devil: :wave:


----------



## cosmos (Jan 19, 2006)

Chris_4536 said:


> Come to Mansfield, we'll take care of you :devil: :wave:


LOL! Ok, I like a good barter


----------



## Cally (Jun 28, 2006)

cosmos said:


> I just like the reactions of the normally very young staff when challenged with such a request - they don't know what to do!! :evil:


Probably because its a shop and not a market stall? would you put £30 quid in down your local shell garage and pop in trying to get it for £28?


----------



## cosmos (Jan 19, 2006)

If I thought there was the remotest chance that I could, then yes I would


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Spend ages counting it out in change (silver and coppers) get to £27.47, realise you ran out of money, start crying on the floor whilst begging for your Mummy and they sometimes let you off!

(worked for my mate Bob :lol


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

its in the small print cheapest free you cant really complain!!


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

not even particularly small print either!


----------



## cosmos (Jan 19, 2006)

Come to think of it, I got £30.01 worth of unleaded the other day for £30:thumb:


----------



## whitevanman (Mar 4, 2007)

offer is still on ,went in to shawfield branch today, plenty stock except clay bar kit. i bought megs drying towel,megs endurance gel and 1 litre of AG SRP
£26 total.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

I got the Clay kit for a tenner today cos it was a little bit damaged (packaging wise) :thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Chris_4536 said:


> I got the Clay kit for a tenner today cos it was a little bit damaged (packaging wise) :thumb:


Good work. Might go into Halfords tonight and rip the cardboard a bit


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

It came damaged on last weeks delivery so I put it in my 'reserved' basket in the warehouse :thumb:


----------



## orinoco (May 15, 2007)

Yeah also bought clay kit at local Halfrauds and got it cheaper as the box was mashed


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

How much?


----------



## xaddiction (May 10, 2007)

just stocked up on megs........ still think i paid over the odds for it.


----------



## Soundstorm (Dec 16, 2006)

Does anybody know if they sell the WaterMagnets as well? I can't find them on the site, so I'm not sure if they have they or if they are just out of stock.
And how much are they a piece?

Reason I ask is that my sister is going to UK next week, so if prices are good, she can bring 3 towels over for me.

Is the range in the store larger than in the site?

Thanks


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Soundstorm said:


> Does anybody know if they sell the WaterMagnets as well? I can't find them on the site, so I'm not sure if they have they or if they are just out of stock.
> And how much are they a piece?
> 
> Reason I ask is that my sister is going to UK next week, so if prices are good, she can bring 3 towels over for me.
> ...


Dont bother with the water magnets, get yourself some decent drying towles. I have sonus wunder towels and cant fault them


----------



## Soundstorm (Dec 16, 2006)

306chris said:


> Dont bother with the water magnets, get yourself some decent drying towles. I have sonus wunder towels and cant fault them


I have 2 sonus towels, but I need more. I tried the WM on a MDD and it wasn't bad.
But if the price isn't that much better, i'll just wait untill my dad goes to USA again. He can bring home a big load of MF towels from Autopia then


----------



## prelude_stan (Mar 30, 2007)

I went in last night and all their signs were down, and the girl on the till didn't know if it had ended or not (and I quote, "they just tell us to put up signs and take them down"), despite the fact the website still says it's 3 for 2

Still got a Megs wheel brush though as it looked pretty decent, it's huge!


----------



## dave_h (May 1, 2007)

It has ended - I went in today. Not sure about ordering online though.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

its ended, but tell them its still in their leaflet and you should get it...... from a man in the know


----------



## nicku72 (Feb 3, 2006)

They are atill doing it at waterlooville halfords in hants.. They have taken down the signs. But i spoke to my mate who works there and its still going.. 
Cheers nick


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Frothey said:


> its ended, but tell them its still in their leaflet and you should get it...... from a man in the know


Seconded :thumb:


----------

